# At what rank do pilots stop flying?



## shogun506 (5 Aug 2012)

At what rank do pilots start flying a desk? Is it the same for all 3 types of aircraft? I notice a lot of people choose to stay at captain for years and never move up. Is this just a CFL thing like in the army (corporals for life) where captain is the working rank, or is it because you become admin once you hit major?


----------



## dimsum (5 Aug 2012)

It all depends.  You can start "flying a desk" at Captain if you end up going to a ground job, and most if not all aircrew officers get swapped between flying and staff jobs to broaden experience and such.  That being said, when you return to the squadron as a Major or higher, you still need to keep up certain amounts of hours for currency.  You just won't be flying as much as the line Captains do.  

And yes, Capt is generally the working rank at the squadrons.


----------



## Zoomie (5 Aug 2012)

The definitive rank that you cease to be a Pilot is General. If you are a Wing Commander, you still get to fly once a month. As a LCol, if you are a CO, you can still fly.  Same goes with being a Major, if you are lucky enough to be assigned a supervisor flying position. By taking a promotion to Major, you effectively cut the chances of ever flying again.


----------

